# !!!!!!!!help!!!!!!!!



## chink0788 (Oct 1, 2009)

ok i put staggered wheels 18's on my goat and the rears a inch wider than stock and every lil bump they go up and my inner fender cuts my tire which are brand new , any ideas on how to resolve this problem? dont wanna stiffen the susp. cause i will lose my hook.....but i need to get the prob fixed thanks guys and gals


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If by inner fender you are referring to the area where the outer wheelhouse attaches to the quarter? That area can be rolled with the  *Eastwood Fender Roller*. If you are referring to the inner wheelhouse area you may be able to use a wheel spacer.

You can find fender rollers for rent on google;

fender roller rental - Google Search


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

or the spring expanders.....how wide are the tires?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drag bags may also help.


----------



## chink0788 (Oct 1, 2009)

spring expanders , and drag bags?? please explain both of these and where i could get them and yes its the outer part of the fender


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drag bads will help stiffen the rear and make is harder to rub. They will also help alot with wheel hop and are cheap. *BMR Fabrication Inc.*


----------

